# Killbuck Heating Up



## blueeyedturtle (Mar 14, 2021)

Pike have been feeding hard and the bowfin are spawning in the shallows, saw about 20 of them today. Anyone else seen huge pike in killbuck? I saw a pike that must have been 20+ lbs, I spooked him before I could put a lure in front of him tho


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

blueeyedturtle said:


> Pike have been feeding hard and the bowfin are spawning in the shallows, saw about 20 of them today. Anyone else seen huge pike in killbuck? I saw a pike that must have been 20+ lbs, I spooked him before I could put a lure in front of him tho
> View attachment 467118
> View attachment 467119
> View attachment 467120


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

almost looks like a snakehead


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Your bowfin have better markings than the ones in the tusc. Nice catches!!


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Are you talking Killbuck Marsh here or where? Thanks


----------



## blueeyedturtle (Mar 14, 2021)

GRW said:


> Are you talking Killbuck Marsh here or where? Thanks


The pike were caught from killbuck creek, and the bowfin were caught from the marsh. Bowfin aren't active in the creek yet, I think it's still a little too cold.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if kayaks or jon boats are permitted in the marsh


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They are.


----------



## blueeyedturtle (Mar 14, 2021)

DHower08 said:


> Does anyone know if kayaks or jon boats are permitted in the marsh


Kayak is probably your best bet, I wouldn't put anything with a motor in there. The weeds are so think and usually grow up to less than a foot from the surface.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

blueeyedturtle said:


> Kayak is probably your best bet, I wouldn't put anything with a motor in there. The weeds are so think and usually grow up to less than a foot from the surface.


Don't know if I will try it but always good to have in the back pocket if wanting to try somewhere new


----------



## blueeyedturtle (Mar 14, 2021)

DHower08 said:


> Don't know if I will try it but always good to have in the back pocket if wanting to try somewhere new


I highly suggest it, you'll be able to reach some places I can't from the bank. Plus the amazing wildlife you'll run into out there will blow your mind. Bald eagles, sandhill cranes and beavers all hang out in the swamp.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Them Bowfin are some of the meanest fish you can tie into. I catch them infrequently in Metzgers Marsh too. Nasty creatures.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

DHower08 said:


> Don't know if I will try it but always good to have in the back pocket if wanting to try somewhere new


Yep I do know of all the wildlife as I spend alot of time fishing swamps. It still amazes me when guys tell me they haven't seen an eagle. I can't remember the last time I was at a lake and didn't see one


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How is the bass fishing in the marsh


----------



## blueeyedturtle (Mar 14, 2021)

DHower08 said:


> How is the bass fishing in the marsh


I haven't caught a bass in the marsh or the river. I have seen a few bass in the marsh tho. I know there are a few ditches along prairie lane outside of wooster that have produced 5lb+ bass.


----------



## GoBucks2345 (May 12, 2019)

blueeyedturtle said:


> I haven't caught a bass in the marsh or the river. I have seen a few bass in the marsh tho. I know there are a few ditches along prairie lane outside of wooster that have produced 5lb+ bass.


I'm from the Wooster area. Never knew that the Marsh itself is fishable, what area of it is?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

What is the best place to put in the marsh and/or creek. If putting in the creek can i paddle up and down


----------



## blueeyedturtle (Mar 14, 2021)

GoBucks2345 said:


> I'm from the Wooster area. Never knew that the Marsh itself is fishable, what area of it is?


The write marsh wildlife area has several ponds with bass, crappy, sunfish, carp, pike and bowfin. The bowfin in the picture was caught off of valley road.


----------



## Wheretheyat (Apr 1, 2021)

blueeyedturtle said:


> Pike have been feeding hard and the bowfin are spawning in the shallows, saw about 20 of them today. Anyone else seen huge pike in killbuck? I saw a pike that must have been 20+ lbs, I spooked him before I could put a lure in front of him tho
> View attachment 467118
> View attachment 467119
> View attachment 467120


Hey nice catches. Whereabouts are you fishing the killbuck? That middle picture looks like Willow Rd. next to the tracks?


----------



## blueeyedturtle (Mar 14, 2021)

Wheretheyat said:


> Hey nice catches. Whereabouts are you fishing the killbuck? That middle picture looks like Willow Rd. next to the tracks?


Yeah I like to park at the bridges and hike along the tracks, lots of juicy log jams along that section.


----------



## blueeyedturtle (Mar 14, 2021)

Got three more bowfin killbuck creek today and one yesterday, all of them were on about a square inch chunk of bluegill. Tried out king kahle hooks for the first time and I'm very happy with them, I got away with clean hook sets right in the corner of the mouth every time using smaller hooks that I usually do.


----------

